#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  ff pielen om maar ff te testen zeg maar dusss....

## moderator

ja, verder niets te melden, ff mee aan de haal

----------


## Mathijs

Jaaa hoor doet het dus!

----------


## moderator

testerdetest

----------


## admin

:Frown:   :Confused:  



> testerdetest



 :Embarrassment:

----------


## moderator

> 



:P jemig....minimaal 10 tekens, das ook een mooie functie!

----------


## moderator

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mathijs

nog maar eens wat klooien

 :Embarrassment:   :Frown:  

 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  

 :Confused:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Frown:  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

JAA HOOORRR

----------


## axs

Klik op een "Snel reageren"-pictogram in een bericht om snel reageren te activeren

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Toedeldetoet.... jep, moet werken

----------


## CyberNBD

Moest wel lachen na het lezen van de lidmaatschapbevestigingsmail  :Stick Out Tongue:  :

Beste CyberNBD, Aangezien je onlangs je e-mail hebt veranderd, wij vereisen dat je je nieuw e-mailadres verifiëert. Je zult slechts op de link moeten klikken en je account zal worden bijgewerkt. Om verdere controle te voltooien, klik op de verbinding hieronder: 

Als de bovengenoemde link niet werkt, gelieve te gebruiken uw Web browser om te gaan naar: 

Gelieve zeker te zijn om extra ruimten niet toe te voegen. je zult in uw gebruikersnaam en activerings nummer op de pagina moeten typen die lijkt wanneer je op ons exemplaar de bovengenoemde verbinding in uw browser klikt. Je Gebruikersnaam is: CyberNBD Je activerings ID is:
 
Als je nog problemen hebt gelieve omhoog te verifiëren zoek contact bij een van ons support personeel forums@licht-geluid.nl hartelijke dank, J&H Licht en Geluid Forums team -------------------- Om deze ontvangend e-mail te stoppen, gelieve hier te klikken:


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ben ook weer van de partij..

----------


## admin

Tom,

Zou jij mij die mail eens willen forwarden?
Thnx!


Admin.

----------


## ronny

juij  nieuw jaartje, nieuw forum :Big Grin:     naja  hebben we weer wat bij he :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Wat is er nu hoofdzakelijk veranderd? Wat kunnen we meer?  :Confused:  

moehaha  smiley's zijn wel te gek :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## LJ Bert

ja het ziet er firsser uit en idd de smilies zijn tof :d :Cool:  :Cool: 

heb van de gelegenheid gebruik gemaakt om je bij mijn vrienden te plaatsen...  :Smile:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Tttttttttttttest Ttttttttest Tttttwooo Twwwwwooooo

Lijkt allemaal prima te werken. :Embarrassment:   :Smile: 

Frisjes allemaal inderdaad, wel even behoorlijk wennen.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

ook even testen

is wel even wennen ho'r

----------


## philippepoppe

test test test
 :Smile:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

testing....

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

:Cool:  

*lalala*

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ok, nu mag een ander het zeggen, klopt het nou, dat je geen smilies in je handtekening meer kunt zetten ? Ik krijg het niet voor elkaar ....

----------


## @ndrew

test test en ja hij werkt :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## stekelvarke

:EEK!:  het nieuwe forum ziet er wel  :Cool:  uit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deurklink

Ja alleen dat icoontje onder de gebruikersnaam (dat blaadje icon) vind ik wel erg veel ruimte creeren tussen gebruikersnaam en bericht! Beetje uit verhouding! Alles rondom de berichten neemt meer ruimte in dan de meeste berichten... 


Verder vind ik het super!

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

knopjuuusss :Cool:   :Big Grin:  

[html]<marquee>lichtkrant optie ook?</marquee>[/html]

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> knopjuuusss  
> 
> [html]<marquee>lichtkrant optie ook?</marquee>[/html]



gelukkig niet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roeltej

> Moest wel lachen na het lezen van de lidmaatschapbevestigingsmail  :
> 
> Beste CyberNBD, Aangezien je onlangs je e-mail hebt veranderd, wij vereisen dat je je nieuw e-mailadres verifiëert. Je zult slechts op de link moeten klikken en je account zal worden bijgewerkt. Om verdere controle te voltooien, klik op de verbinding hieronder: 
> 
> Als de bovengenoemde link niet werkt, gelieve te gebruiken uw Web browser om te gaan naar: 
> 
> Gelieve zeker te zijn om extra ruimten niet toe te voegen. je zult in uw gebruikersnaam en activerings nummer op de pagina moeten typen die lijkt wanneer je op ons exemplaar de bovengenoemde verbinding in uw browser klikt. Je Gebruikersnaam is: CyberNBD Je activerings ID is:
>  
> Als je nog problemen hebt gelieve omhoog te verifiëren zoek contact bij een van ons support personeel forums@licht-geluid.nl hartelijke dank, J&H Licht en Geluid Forums team -------------------- Om deze ontvangend e-mail te stoppen, gelieve hier te klikken:



nog niet bekend met de nieuwe spelling ?

(jaja... grammatica enzo... bladiebla...)

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik mis de oude layout wel :Mad:  

http://www.snuffelsite.nl/forum/active.asp

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

En nog een spelling controle ook :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

wel volgens de nieuwe spelling toch? :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## jerre

pfief, ff aanpassen da's wel duidelijk en haha een spellingschecker, allez als je 'm download blijkbaar (mss een verplichte optie van maken voor sommigen  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## sparky

Zo, doen het handtekeningetjes het.....

----------


## rene.derksen

Lol dit allemaal  :Big Grin:   Mad

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Jaaa hoor doet het dus!



Kijken of dat het ook doet... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djbirdie

what does this button do  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Test Blaat

----------


## Funkmaster

> Test Blaat



ff testen of 'citaat in antwoord meenemen' iets doet met de knop SR...

----------


## Funkmaster

> ff testen of 'citaat in antwoord meenemen' iets doet met de knop SR...



ja hoor, de knop SR kan je ook gebruiken als snelle versie van quote...

----------


## admin

> Ja alleen dat icoontje onder de gebruikersnaam (dat blaadje icon) vind ik wel erg veel ruimte creeren tussen gebruikersnaam en bericht! Beetje uit verhouding! Alles rondom de berichten neemt meer ruimte in dan de meeste berichten...



Is inmiddels aangepast.

----------


## jack

Goeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie

----------


## voederbietel

snel reageren?

----------


## Lemmen

Hmm 



> plaats



ik ook maar ff wat :P

----------


## Lemmen

met tekst en smileys :Confused:

----------


## Pino

:Big Grin: 

Ja zeg, nu mag je ook al nimeer zo weinig typen als je wil ...

----------


## Baszza91

Yes, mijn 200 ste post.



Wow is wel een beetje te groot. Hoe kan ik deze foto ff wat kleiner maken?

----------


## TPL

Er is een functie voor V-bulletin forums om een auto risizer te instaleren. Dit moet dan gebeuren door een van de admins. Als iemand dan zo'n oversized plaatje post wordt het automatiche kleiner zonder heel de layout te verneuken.  :Wink:

----------


## Baszza91

Dus ik kan hem wel kleiner maken maar het hoeft niet?

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## admin

> Er is een functie voor V-bulletin forums om een auto risizer te instaleren. Dit moet dan gebeuren door een van de admins. Als iemand dan zo'n oversized plaatje post wordt het automatiche kleiner zonder heel de layout te verneuken.



Gaan we in onderzoek nemen. Dank voor de suggestie.

----------


## daantje

ff de rss feed testen

----------


## daantje

nog een keer

----------


## daantje

hopelijk de laatste keer

----------


## bertdehaan

typen werkt..... check

plaatje invoegen....
check :Smile:

----------


## sjoerd

ff testen

----------


## peterkuli

tjek whone toe, whone toe, tsa tsa

----------


## jazzprr

ff checks

yes!
Verder niks normaals ff te melden :EEK!:  

groenten

----------


## Baszza91

Verschillende manieren van plaatje posten testen.




En dan KLICK.

Gr. Niels

----------


## Stage-Q

waarom blijven de icoontjes groen bij mij als ik de berichten in het topic al bekeken heb...

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> waarom blijven de icoontjes groen bij mij als ik de berichten in het topic al bekeken heb...



Ligt niet aan jou... Ik heb hetzelfde 'probleem'... Gewoon niet aan storen denk ik..?


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Whitefarmer

Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends

en dan...

----------


## PeterZwart

> Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends
> 
> en dan...



rechtermuisknop erop en dan afbeelding weergeven ofzo 

of bron of url of wat dan ook...

http://85.17.151.129/207950001-20800...08_6_U-mz.jpeg

----------


## Whitefarmer



----------


## Whitefarmer

ha.. het lukt al

----------


## umans

Even kijken hoe dit werkt...

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> waarom blijven de icoontjes groen bij mij als ik de berichten in het topic al bekeken heb...



betekend dat de poster online is  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC



----------


## 4AC

Ik begrijp dat mijn post verwijderd is, maar wat is de reden van _mompelt iets over "ga buitenspelen" 
_

----------


## stijn

dit is toch een stukje forum om te testen?
dat maakt het ook niet zo veel uit als je iets erop zet wat niks met dit forum heeft te maken :Mad: 


Stijn

----------


## moderator

@ 4AC: excuus! een berichtje teveel aangeklikt! Was niet de bedoeling:

@Stijn: Licht en geluid forum voor de semi-professional.
Dus niet voor kinderen van 13 die de mogelijkheden van het forum gebruiken om geinig te doen, wellicht dat daar andere sites voor zijn, het forum is geen digitale speelplaats.
Ja, je kan hier een proefballon oplaten, ja, die moet dan wel forum gerelateerd zijn!

----------


## 4AC

Excuses aanvaard, kan gebeuren.
Ga vooral door met je goede schoonmaakwerk... :Smile: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## stijn

sorry verkeerd begrepen.
ik dacht dat je op dit board vanalles mag testen.
maar geloof ik kun je hier gewoon vragen stellen over dit forum. :Wink: 
of heb ik dit ook fout :Confused:

----------


## moderator

Vragen stellen over het J&H forum. Dat kan, via de mail:
Onderaan iedere pagina staat een linkje "contact us"

----------


## DJ-Jan

Maar als een vraag op het forum komt te staan dan weet iedereen gelijk het antwoord en worden vragen niet vaker gesteld

----------


## moderator

Discussie onderwerpen horen inderdaad op het forum thuis.
Een vraag over het forum stel je aan de eindbeheerders.

----------


## partydrivein

Wel een vraagje... kan ik mijn foto's ook verkleinen, 
normaal doe je dit in bijv. Word met de blokjes aan de zijkant, dat lukt mij hier echter niet.

Ik kan deze dus niet kleiner krijgen ligt dat aan mij, of is het gewoon een niet bestaande functie?



Plaatje bedoel ik niks mee, is de eerste die ik tegenkwam waar mijn naam niet op stond ^^

----------


## Roelande

als je geen kaas van photoshop toestanden gegeten hebt:

de foto invoegen in powerpoint, verkleinen (met die 'blokjes' aan de randen)

rechtermuisknop, opslaan als afbeelding of zoiets.

normaal heb je dan een kleinere foto ;-)

----------


## partydrivein

ja dat weet ik wel, ik hoopte alleen dat er een oplossing zou zijn zonder dat ik het eerst moet gaan verkleinen in photoshop, en dan nog weer eens online moet zetten...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Mocht je WinXP hebben, dan moet je eens zoeken op "Image Resizer PowerToy". Is een handige tool van Microsoft, waarmee je rechtsklik op een afbeelding kan klikken in Verkenner en dan staat er een optie "Resize", waarmee je kindsimpel een plaatje in de goede verhouding kan verkleinen (of vergroten).

Een andere optie is gewoon Windows Paint. In het menu (onder "Afbeelding") vind je "Uitrekken/hellen..." en kun je met percentages een nieuwe grootte aangeven.

Succes!

----------


## partydrivein

Ik kan in photoshop best een afbeelding verkleinen, dat is kinderspel...
Maar dan moet ik de foto weer opnieuw online zetten, ik hoopte dat dat gewoon in je "reply to thread' scherm kon...

Maar ik moet gaan voor de langzame weg.

----------


## Men

:Embarrassment: Goedemiddag allemaal,
nieuw geland.
Ik wilde graag meer leren over videoclips.
Vooral de verschillende opnames e.d
Ben wel geregistreerd, maar even testen en vragen of ik
nu op een forum verder kan?
Groetjes Men

----------


## dj-warry

over clips weet ik niet zo veel?
kan je mij wel helpen met mijn vraag? :Embarrassment: 
ik namelijk ook net geregistreed , en wil weten of je als beginende dj als je 3a4 optredens per jaar heb ook een een kamer van koop nr.moed hebben om geen last te krijgen van belasting en dergelijken. :Confused: 



> Goedemiddag allemaal,
> nieuw geland.
> Ik wilde graag meer leren over videoclips.
> Vooral de verschillende opnames e.d
> Ben wel geregistreerd, maar even testen en vragen of ik
> nu op een forum verder kan?
> Groetjes Men

----------


## laserguy

Welkom alvast op het forum. Het werkt zoals je ziet (en dat is net de bedoeling van dit topic: testen).
Een vraag stel je door zelf een topic te openen MAAR EERST DE ZOEKFUNCTIE gebruiken om te zien of jouw vraag hier al niet behandeld is geweest. Jouw vraag is hier al meer dan genoeg voorbijgekomen dus graag de zoekfunctie gebruiken dan weet je het zo.

----------


## Whitefarmer

testje om te kijken of ik ook pdf kan uploaden



gedaan door dit pdf via hyves als foto te uploaden, daarna gewoon de url hier als foto ge-upload.

----------


## Whitefarmer

dit is een meerpagina pdf, even kijken hoe we de overige pagina's 'vinden'.

Hmm.. dat lukt niet, dan zo..



http://94.100.114.110/929650001-9297...906_8_D6te.pdf

dit is gewoon 'de link' ingevoegd.


Ja, is voldoende werkbaar  :Smile:

----------


## @lex

Raar, hij ligt vier pixels scheef;-)

@lex

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Raar, hij ligt vier pixels scheef;-)
> 
> @lex



 Dat zal dan de vriendelijke man die het foldertje heeft ingescand gedaan hebben.

Het is een catalogus van '89 of '85!!!

(en die kastjes klinken nog steeds HEEEEL erg lekker :Wink: .

----------

